# Gaming PC + Macbook Pro vs. Gaming Laptop



## tyrannmisu (8. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute,

kämpfe jetzt schon fast 2 Wochen mit der Entscheidung mir einen Gaming PC für ca. 700€ zusammenzustellen und mir dann für die Arbeit ein Macbook Pro (Apple MacBook Pro 13.3" Retina - Core i5-4308U, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD (MGX92D/A) [Mid 2014] Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) zu holen, das mir die Firma bezahlt, anstatt dem Notebook was ich jetzt habe:

Acer Aspire V Nitro Black Edition VN7-591G-74HN (NX.MSYEG.003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 - auch hier werde ich mir wahrscheinlich noch einen Gaming Rechner zusätzlich holen.

Vorteil bei letzterem wäre halt, dass meine Freundin mal mit mir zusammen zocken kann. Hatte noch nie einen Mac, aber nach diversen Problemen mit Windows 8.1. (das wirklich großer Müll ist) bin ich wirklich bereit zu wechseln.

Freue mich über Eure Meinung / Feedback / Kommentare zu den Optionen und Anregungen für weitere!


----------



## thejaydy (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich sage mal so, es kommt ganz darauf an, für was du deinen Rechner/Laptop nutzen willst. Ich persönlich würde zum arbeiten immer einen Mac bevorzugen, weil ich es einfach gewohnt bin. 

Zu Hause steht auch ne Windows Kiste zum Zocken, zum arbeiten Mac!


----------



## Trugor (8. Dezember 2014)

Habe fürs Studium ein MBP early 2012 und zum Spielen einen Windows Rechner (habe mir vor ein paar Wochen hier einen neuen zusammelstellen lassen, leider noch immer nicht dazugekommen ihn zu bestellen...). Kenne Leute mit einem Alienware/XPS Notebook und muss sagen, die haben ein unfassbares Gewicht und die Leistung ist auch eher bescheiden für den Preis. 

Ich persönlich würde mir auch kein MBP mehr kaufen, sondern das Air, weil es noch leichter ist. Also MBP/Air + Spiele PC ist das perfekte für mich.


----------



## tyrannmisu (8. Dezember 2014)

Ein Freund von mir meinte, dass Arbeiten auf einem 13,3" Screen keinen Spaß macht....
Habe ich noch nie probiert, weil ich bisher immer 15" notebooks hatte, aber kanns mir vorstellen.
Bin jetzt doch wieder im Konflikt.


----------



## Beodalme (10. Dezember 2014)

Arbeiten, also wirkliches Arbeiten auf einem 13,3er? Auf die Idee würde ich im Traum nicht kommen. Da ziehe ich nen 17,3er Laptop vor, wobei selbst der mir fast zu klein ist und ich je nach Arbeit zu Hause auch noch nen 23er extern angeschlossen habe.


----------



## MrTentacleGuy (10. Dezember 2014)

Wenn's die Firma zahlt und du dir ohnehin noch einen Gaming-PC kaufst dann auf  jeden Fall das MB. Kannst du deinen Win-Laptop nicht einfach behalten?


----------



## tyrannmisu (10. Dezember 2014)

MrTentacleGuy schrieb:


> Wenn's die Firma zahlt und du dir ohnehin noch einen Gaming-PC kaufst dann auf  jeden Fall das MB. Kannst du deinen Win-Laptop nicht einfach behalten?



Die Firma bezahlt mir ansonsten auch den Acer. Muss mich also entscheiden zwischen Mac und dem Acer...
Der Acer läuft jetzt komischerweise auch Rund, bis auf ein Scaling problem bei externen Monitoren, zu dem ich mal noch einen neuen post machen werde um das zu lösen.


----------



## BSlGuru (10. Dezember 2014)

Bei MacBook Pro ist das einzige Gute: er ist schön teuer...


----------

